# California fires, you guys safe?



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I'm just watching the news and California seems to be struggling with huge fires!!

Is anyone here affected by it?

I hope you all are safe!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Suzanne. There's one not too far from me but it's not affecting us. My friend has had to evacuate. So far this fall has been pretty mild. Usually in Oct we can expect possible earthquakes and fires, lol. So we are counting our blessings so far!
Carole


----------

